# Wall Mirror/Shelf/Drawer Unit



## plantek (Sep 26, 2010)

*Getting Ready to Start*

I came across a excellent plan for a wall shelf/mirror & draw unit in the March 2010 issue of Wood Magazine.
I have not worked with cherry wood before but I love the look of it and I am looking forward to getting my feet wet with such a nice project.
I bought the wood last weekend at EarthSource here in my neck of the woods. 14 bf of 4/4 cherry. The plan calls for 11 bf so I'm looking for a little something something project with the drop.
So I've studied the plan, gotten tooled up and developed a game plan. I start this Wednesday (my shop night).
This will be fun!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

plantek said:


> *Getting Ready to Start*
> 
> I came across a excellent plan for a wall shelf/mirror & draw unit in the March 2010 issue of Wood Magazine.
> I have not worked with cherry wood before but I love the look of it and I am looking forward to getting my feet wet with such a nice project.
> ...


I will be following with interest. keep the pictures coming as you progress.

Good luck!


----------



## plantek (Sep 26, 2010)

*The Dust Capade*

Well I'm off to a good start. Tonight I milled my lumber 4/4 down to 3/4" & 1/2", and was able to cut to length all the 3/4 pieces.
I got to use my new DeWalt 734 planer for the first time (not including test pieces last weekend) and let me tell you I got schooled when it comes to keeping my eye on my DC.
I have a 6 gal shop vac attached to a Onieda cyclone that sits atop a 5 gal bucket. I didn't empty the 5 gal before I got started… Yeah… Needless to say it filled up fast. Before I knew it chips and dust (more dust then chips) where flying out the front of the machine. Then the board stopped feeding and sat as still as could be.
Of course I shut down the planer immediately, but when something like that happens it seems like it's in slow motion. In that moment I was sure I ruined my new planer and the lumber… there goes my project (so I thought… for the moment).
After I shut down and took a look at the DC I realized not only had the 5 gal filled up, but the cyclone filled, the 6 gal vac filled, as well as my new planer!
Once I emptied everything and dunged out the planer all was well. I had a slight burn spot which was the result of the feed stopping but that came off with the next pass. Actually the feed did not stop, but there was so much debris that it lost traction.
Sure all the chips and dust coming out of the front should have been my first clue and to tell the truth I did wonder about that (as I fed the next board), but I only thought about the many stories I've read about the amount of chips and dust a planer makes. Well now I know better and plan to empty the bucket after or before starting ANY cutting or milling.
I am relieved to know that when the DC bucket is empty the dust collection is very very good.
As for the performance of my new planer (before and after the "Dust Capade"), it's fantastic. I'm so happy I bought that.
Until next time…


----------



## plantek (Sep 26, 2010)

*The Frame and Case Complete*

So this is my third post for this blog, but it is really three and a half days of work on the project. Being a weekend warrior (LumberJock) I consider 4 hrs on the weekend a days work. I'd spend all day if I could. So Friday night I was able to get the mirror frame finished sanded and together:

__
https://flic.kr/p/5049574016
Saturday morning I started with cutting the parts for the drawer case and finish sanding the parts as necessary:

__
https://flic.kr/p/5048953767
Sunday morning began with the case going together and finished with the case being mounted to the frame:

__
https://flic.kr/p/5048953575
I figure the two drawers will take another 3 hrs which I can knock out this coming weeks shop night. I should be able to start the stain and finish next weekend. It's a long week too!
Until next time…


----------



## plantek (Sep 26, 2010)

*Dove Tail Tales*

So the plan that the mirror frame is from calls for rabbited joints for the drawers… I was ready to comply and build the drawers accordingly. Never mind that I have a Porter Cable dove tail jig. My reasoning was I have never used it on 1/2 stock or hard wood before. Not to mention that I just want my mirror done and on the wall.

Well I thought about it and thought about it and realized I would not forgive myself if I don't dove tail the joints. I will give the piece that much more class. So with that I went into the garage last night and milled some 1/2 stock out of pine and some poplar drop I had in order to practice. As soon as I started I felt silly for even considering the original plan. The jig is so easy to use regardless of the stock size and once set it is just as fast if not faster the setting up the router table.

So I set up the jig and built a prototype drawer out of the poplar and pine in order to size the parts just right. The test drawer fit like a piston!

I went ahead and cut the cherry wood to size and dove tailed the pieces. My next step starting tomorrow is to put the drawers together and finish sand them. My mirror has been ordered and cut. I pick that up tomorrow afternoon. So by tomorrow night or Saturday I will be starting the finish.

I also changed my mind about the finish. At first I wanted to go with boiled linseed oil and wax. I've since decided on shellac and varnish. Even though the mirror/shelf/drawer will not be subject to use by others then myself or wife, I think it should have some surface protection… more from me then my wife.

I'm loving this!
Pictures to follow next post.


----------



## plantek (Sep 26, 2010)

*Magic Mirror on the Wall*

Well It's done!

__
https://flic.kr/p/5068492159
At a total of $130.00 in materials I've finished the project I wanted when I first saw it the March 2010 issue of Wood Magazine.
It's also the first project I've done working with Cherry. I really enjoyed it even though I found Cherry to be a bit unforgiving.
The grain pattern through out the piece is really eye catching:

__
https://flic.kr/p/5069101620
I'm so happy I decided to take the time to do the half blind dove tails on the drawers:

__
https://flic.kr/p/5068492865
Yes they are machine cut with a jig, but it's a far far cry better then what the original plans called for (rabbited joints).
The finish is one thin coat of shellac and 3 coats of hand wiped poly.
I'm looking forward to more Cherry projects.


----------

